# Honda Civic Type R (I thought they were performance cars)



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I just had a race with a Civic Type R (59 plate) and he beat me, but only just. Standing start to about 65mph it was neck and neck until I backed off because the road ahead narrowed to single carriageway.

The thing is I was driving a diesel A3, I would have thought he would have left me for dead.....

I did out drive him later on at a junction just to right piss him off.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Perhaps you are just a better driver. :roll: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Friend of mine has the mk1 if you would call it that you wouldn't want to come up against that lol


----------



## WestonV6TT (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a fairly rapid car if driven properly. VTec cuts in at 6200rpm through to 8000 rpm as standard but before then it's just a fairly pokey 2.0 engine. Once vtec cuts in things get more interesting but if the driver wasn't keeping the revs in that range and shifting at the right points on a standard car then it explains why he only just beat you. No way a diesel A3 would have kept up with him if he'd known how to drive the R. :roll: 
I changed the ecu on mine so the vtec cut in at anything over 3800rpm, Miltek system and a better air filter and there wasn't much that could keep up in the same price bracket, and nothing that sounded as good sub £40k.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

WestonV6TT said:


> It's a fairly rapid car if driven properly. VTec cuts in at 6200rpm through to 8000 rpm as standard but before then it's just a fairly pokey 2.0 engine. Once vtec cuts in things get more interesting but if the driver wasn't keeping the revs in that range and shifting at the right points on a standard car then it explains why he only just beat you. No way a diesel A3 would have kept up with him if he'd known how to drive the R. :roll:
> I changed the ecu on mine so the vtec cut in at anything over 3800rpm, Miltek system and a better air filter and there wasn't much that could keep up in the same price bracket, and nothing that sounded as good sub £40k.


Ahhh the old KPro ECU jobbie! Had mine so Vtec kicked in at 4,500rpm and went right through to about 9,500rpm! They absolutely scream, especially when you have a completely unrestricted manifold back system! :lol:

Much different to the 1.8T world!


----------



## WestonV6TT (Feb 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> WestonV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fairly rapid car if driven properly. VTec cuts in at 6200rpm through to 8000 rpm as standard but before then it's just a fairly pokey 2.0 engine. Once vtec cuts in things get more interesting but if the driver wasn't keeping the revs in that range and shifting at the right points on a standard car then it explains why he only just beat you. No way a diesel A3 would have kept up with him if he'd known how to drive the R. :roll:
> ...


Yes it's a screamer alright, I do still miss the great looking interior, that sound and the kick in the back coupled with the silly grin it gave me! I don't miss the horribly rattly dash and unforgivably hard ride however!! :?


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

My mate had the ep3 and i had s2000 both amazing especially the s. Very quick cars for non turbos and the 9000 rpm is brilliant feels like your in a mini toned down f1 car with the roof down going for it . I would feel 10times more confident going round a track in one compared to the tt
reliability/thrashing wise. i used my s2000 hard and never had one problem.


----------

